# Do I need to have a barcode?



## kHong (Dec 24, 2008)

Do I need to have a barcode if I'm selling online and not selling to any retailers?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

No you don't.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Barcodes are for inventory management, there's no legal requirement for them. So whenever someone is re-selling your product (online or off) there's a chance they'll want barcodes. If you're selling all of your shirts direct retail yourself, it's entirely up to you whether you need them or not.


----------

